# Info About Al Nafees Medical College Test?



## Mishaal Fatima (Sep 25, 2013)

I need info about the test. Is it difficult? What is the syllabus and how to they make their aggregate?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

this college is 'under inquiry'
as mentioned on the pmdc website.

id suggest u take a look.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Never heard of Al Nafees. Its probably a new one.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Never heard of Al Nafees. Its probably a new one.


its an ISRA project at isl


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Isra is a group? or Isra as in the Isra med. college?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

the med college.


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

Al nafees medical college is under isra.I know about it for a brother of my friend got in.I don't expect merit to be high for his score in fsc was only 770.Also it is famous for its quarrels with hec.But now it's okay.But people don't hold high opinion of it.


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

It doesn't have a good rep. Their pre-clinical side is ok but their clinical side is terribe. students have little to none patient exposure. Al-Nafees is a college of Isra university which is based in Hydrabad. Al-Nafees itself is based in Islamabad on Lethrar road. They admit students on either SAT, MCAT or their own admin test result. If yo've got a godd enough MCAT ro SAT score then you won't need to take the admin test.


----------



## Mishaal Fatima (Sep 25, 2013)

So, is it a bad choice? What about central parks or Avicenna?


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

Mishaal Fatima said:


> So, is it a bad choice? What about central parks or Avicenna?


Central Park is better.People might tell you different.But my conclusion is based upon data collected by what appears to be professional news article.Avicenna's principle is repugnant,hotheaded,and money based.The rest is up to you.Choose which ever you like or which is convenient.In professional life since degree of both is from uhs,it wouldn't really matter.People are entitle to their opinion.


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Mishaal Fatima said:


> So, is it a bad choice? What about central parks or Avicenna?


Dunno, never heard of them.


----------



## Mishaal Fatima (Sep 25, 2013)

If I get a call from Central Park, should I consider it?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Mishaal Fatima said:


> If I get a call from Central Park, should I consider it?


Definitely


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

Any foreign students studying at Al Nafees Medical college? Thanks.


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

DrPlasma said:


> Any foreign students studying at Al Nafees Medical college? Thanks.


I don't think you'll find any foreign students at Al-Nafees. They're overpriced and Al-Nafees students currently have little to no clinical exposure


----------

